# PH Raven Guard mutants



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

This is arguably the best piece of fluff regarding the Raven Guard, but it is seldom discussed, which I assume, is because there's no real discussion of the topic in Index Astartes.

What did they look like?

One in ten couldn't even hold a bolter, so there must be something wrong with their hands.

They were 'herded' into battle by their normal Brothers.

They were 'howling' beneath in the catacombs of the Ravenspire.

I think it's too far-fetched to say that they had avian features (beaks, wings, feathers)

I just don't see them as looking particularly chaos-y either.

Someone here must have an interesting take on what these creatures could look like


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The avian features would be cool, I've always imagined they'd be like an even more extreme version of the wulfen.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it was just the Astartes product taken to far. If you have seen League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, think when the bad guy drinks a whole bottle of Jekyl's serum, and mutates into a gigantic monstrosity.

They cant use their bolters because they dont have the motor control, I think they were just mutated to the point where they were more animal than astartes.

Also, the bird like features is cool, but wouldnt happen because Corax wasnt REALLY a bird, just bird "themed" Unlike russ who is pretty much a Wolf-man.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I think it was just the Astartes product taken to far. If you have seen League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, think when the bad guy drinks a whole bottle of Jekyl's serum, and mutates into a gigantic monstrosity.
> 
> They cant use their bolters because they dont have the motor control, I think they were just mutated to the point where they were more animal than astartes.
> 
> Also, the bird like features is cool, but wouldnt happen because Corax wasnt REALLY a bird, just bird "themed" Unlike russ who is pretty much a Wolf-man.


You never know, they could be avian in nature what with the black eyes and white skin, then again if they were avian it would feel very Tzeentch like.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well that wouldnt be in nature, maybe in appearance, but nothing as of yet has really been shown to indicate they is anything inherently "birdlike" about the Raven Guard in terms of physiology.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> This is arguably the best piece of fluff regarding the Raven Guard, but it is seldom discussed, which I assume, is because there's no real discussion of the topic in Index Astartes.
> 
> What did they look like?
> 
> ...


The Unfleshed from the Iron Warriors failed-clone experiments comes to mind.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Uber-Wulfen. It's not just that the Astartes process is being accelerated recklessly, but I also reckon that they would have been using neophytes who weren't fully genetically compatible with the geneseed. So, as well as Astartes going wild, you'll have bodies with all sorts of wild and unimagined mutations and sponataneous re-combining of the host's genes and also the geneseed.
If they then tried to do all of the attendant psycho- and hypno-doctrination to 'things' whose minds are already ravaged, it's a wonder that the RG got any of them off Deliverance.

GFP


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

huh i thought the raven guard mutant monster's were frankenstein monster like becouse if you think about it since like the other chapters/legion has there own mutant horrors base off old style horror stories for example
Space wolves=werewolves
blood angels=vampires
death guard=zombies ( so i think)
thousand sun= some egyption curse that makes armour comes to life ( I think as well)
*all though not a mutant horror*
Night lords= the boogy man or monster (of child horror stories)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

When I read about the Unfleshed in the Ventris novels, it came to mind that they could be similar to the RG mutants.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Depending on what sort of means their Primarch went to in order to restore the massive losses suffered at the Drop Site Massacre at the opening of the Horus Heresy, the resultant gene seed from... hell, let's just say clones, would be much less stable and more inclined to the inherent 'degeneration' that is common to Chapters such as the Space Wolves (as you've all pointed out, the Wulfen) or the Blood Angels.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Picture this,

If the regular Raven Guard has pale skin and black eyes, and pretty much everyone thinks a 'degenerate space marine' takes the features of their respective primarch to the extreme (i.e. wulfen-curse in the case of SW) then, in relation to the Raven Guard mutants, they might be massive giants, with chalk-white skin and beady, pitch-black eyes. Through accelerating their gene-therapy, there's probably no room for fine tuning, so every implant they had, might have developed out of control.

Their physique are bolstered with layers upon layers of muscle and tissue overlapping, so that most can't hold on to a bolter. Their bone-structure has warped to a point, where sporadic ossification, has them growing plates of bone through their skin (Like the black dragons chapter) and etcetera...

If this is how The Emperor created his custodes / proto-astartes, he must've countered such effects in a effectively. Something Corax could not do.


----------

